# hello all



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

hi all, my name is Tim, i am from Essex, blimey, sounds like an episode of blind date! anyway,i used to go down the gym 3 or 4 times a week a couple of years ago. an injury soon saw that my newly acquired home weights bench didnt get used.

now im aiming to get back into it.

i can now blow the dust off my weights bench and have a couple of mates, one who just recently joined on here, who are dedicated too. so between us im sure we could cunjure up the right routines and diets etc

just been reading a few posts on the forums, some top people on here and giving darn good advise too. guess ill have to spend a couple of days reading most of the content of the forum to build up my knowledge.

i will be looking to get into a good routine and diet to firstly lose a bit of belly weight, then to get a good routine and diet to build me up.

i am currently 22 years old, 5ft 10 and weigh 12 stone 4.

any pointers to start me off would be great, while i try and work out what food has which calories etc :?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board timbo 

its good to see another new member

where abouts in essex u from matey.

im in braintree

whats your current goals,etc

to get really huge or just tone up etc

welcome aboard

steve


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Welcome, most of what your after can be found in the relevant topic areas on the board so just have a browse. If you come across something your not sure of let us know, or even if there is something not already mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

cheers for the welcome chaps

im near sunny southend on sea steve

main goals are to lose some bodyfat then get big chest and arms, of course this entails a good diet and routiene, or which i shall have to read up on and create my own

ill be on this board quite a bit now, and having just looked in the 'post your photos' gallery, i might just take a snap of myself now, then do one in 6 months time or similar

aint much of me to look at , at the moment, but im aiming for a big upper body

Tim


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome Timbo, all i can say is that you are very good company,and have no doubts you will be successful in your'e endeavours.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

Tim,

Posting a pic will motivate you loads to prove to yourself (not just others) that you want to change and will do so. Go for it and good luck with your training, we are here to support you along the way!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

in the right company, sure looks like it by the posts i've been reading. total dedication all the way.

gotta get to grips with the basics first, then build up from there. basics of what is what food wise then a diet then start bulking


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

to show my dedication i popped out for a 2 mile run/jog . dont half see your neighbourhood in a different perspective at night!

will have to plan a regular route, or chase the number 9 bus up the road or something


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

lmao tim

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

just an update

went running for two nights, my legs didnt half ache, so given it a break for a while, guess theyre not used to it

but joined back up at a gym, and now doing a 4 day a week routine down there

and the diet is going well, lost 5 pounds in a week, but now gradually putting weight back on through healty food and muscle

i feel a lot better with myself over the last week, because over the last week i have been eating hard and training hard - satisfaction is a good thing

just to let you know


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

consistency is the key.

keep it up for 6 months,and youll feel even better 

my legs ache when i jog aswell mate,i no the feeling :twisted:


----------

